
Microsoft Andromeda and Centaurus: Does size really matter for a new Surface? - kanishkdudeja
https://www.windowscentral.com/microsoft-andromeda-does-size-matter
======
PaulHoule
UWP was truly the worst of both worlds.

First you have to use asynchronous I/O which means you can't easily port Win32
apps to UWP.

Second you have to use Win32 which means if you don't know Win32 you have to
learn Win32 + asynchronous I/O.

No wonder Microsoft told people to just write client-side web applications if
they want to write UWP apps which is also dumb. If people wanted to write web
applications they could just make web applications and be crossplatform.

I know reporters like to string along Microsoft and Intel because they are
afraid they won't get any review samples or interviews if they tell the truth
but had reviewers not gone along with the lies Microsoft and Intel might have
been prevented from some of the own goals they have scored in the past ten
years.

(e.g. every time a new intel integrated graphics comes out, arstechnica will
say "finally intel integrated graphics don't suck"... they'll say it the next
time too. intel thought they could destroy NVIDIA and ATI and capture more
money out of each PC sale but instead the GFX card companies were saved by
deep learning and cryptocurrencies. In the meantime, phones had better
graphics than the integrated GFX from intels so people had one less reason to
buy a PC. Systematicaly Intel has tried to squeeze every 1/10 of a penny out
of their customers and ecosystem rather than delivering as much value as they
can to their customers. Hyperscalers are pissed and Intel might have to drop
out of the server market by 2022 once they have a choice between AMD and ARM)

I hope it is not too late for Microsoft to give up on "Windows Lite"; it seems
like they are obsessed with the idea that people like Windows because it is a
great OS. Actually people like Windows because it has great applications and
driver support. Take that away and you might as well have AmigaOS or BeOS or
something.

I won't get my hopes up because there is two things about those people:

They don't listen.

They won't listen.

